# New: McAfee Falcon and Symantec 360



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Both New products - McAfee Falcon and Symantec 360 looking to crush Windows OneCare.

*McAfee Falcon:*
McAfee Set to Deliver Next-Generation Consumer Security Service
New, Easiest to Use Security Platform Features Comprehensive Protection Including Latest Anti-Virus, Anti-Spyware and Breakthrough Threat Prevention Technologies
SANTA CLARA, Calif., May 30 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ McAfee, Inc. (NYSE: MFE), the leading dedicated security company, today announced it will soon release the industry's first fully integrated consumer security service platform, code-named "Falcon." McAfee's new security platform will deliver complete protection with McAfee's latest products which encompass next- generation anti-virus, anti-spyware, and breakthrough proactive "threat watch" technologies. In addition, the platform has been completely re- architected to provide a single access point that allows consumers to easily manage their McAfee security products. The service, which has been under stealth development for more than 12 months, will debut this summer, and provide consumers with a choice of comprehensive protection service packages.

"We know from our research and relationship with millions of consumers that PC security is confusing and complex to them," said Marc Solomon, Director of Product Management, McAfee Consumer. "With the launch of 'Falcon' this summer, we have integrated into our award-winning products powerful, yet easy to use protection that addresses both existing and emerging threats. For the consumer, we not only continue to stop the bad guys in their tracks but we will even be able sniff out and stop suspicious activity. 'Falcon' builds upon McAfee's leadership in making great security and protection nearly transparent to the user and takes consumer security to an entirely new level."

"Set It and Forget It" Protection
McAfee first delivered security as a service in 1999, setting the industry standard with seamless, integrated protection and transforming the way consumers use and manage security. It is ideal for consumers who want "set it and forget it" protection, because it requires virtually no user interaction. For example,

automatic updates against new viruses, malware and potentially unwanted programs are delivered daily (or more often if needed) 
new levels of security protection are provided during the length of the subscription 
all updates and new protection technologies download in the background there is no impact on the user experience and 
subscriptions can be renewed automatically to ensure ongoing protection. 
One-Click Security Services Management
With the new McAfee SecurityCenter, the industry's first dashboard which McAfee introduced in 2001, consumers can manage all aspects of their security services under one menu. These activities include viewing their computer's security status; checking for updates against newly discovered viruses, malware and other threats; and fixing potential security issues simply by clicking a button.

Market-Leading Protection
The McAfee Security Center, which also informs consumers about the latest security alerts, overlays McAfee's current award-winning technologies that guard against viruses, spyware, hackers and spam with new, innovative technologies to protect users against phishing scams, zero-hour attacks, "slow PC syndrome," and data loss. In addition, the service will raise the bar to deliver enhanced proactive protection, marrying sophisticated research with technological innovation to safeguard consumers against today's most pressing issues including identity theft, hybrid threats, and stealth technologies. For example, McAfee will use SystemGuards behavior-based technologies to watch consumers' computers for specific behaviors that may signal virus, spyware, or hacker activity, and McAfee X-Ray for Windows will detect and kill rootkits (a set of tools used to gain access to a computer system) and other malicious applications that hide from Windows and other anti-virus programs.
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Symantec 360:*
News ReleaseSymantec Names Genesis “Norton 360” New All-in-One Consumer Security Service Builds Toward Security 2.0 Vision
CUPERTINO, Calif. – May 31, 2006 – Symantec Corp. (Nasdaq: SYMC) today announced that its upcoming consumer PC security service will be branded Norton 360. The security service will include online identity theft protection, backup and PC tune-up capabilities. Norton 360, previously codenamed Genesis, is part of Symantec’s broader vision for the next generation of online security, coined Security 2.0. 

“Online threats are sophisticated and rapidly changing. We’re committed to staying ahead of those threats and keeping consumers safe,” said Enrique Salem, senior vice president, consumer products and solutions, Symantec Corp. “Today’s consumers want a simple solution that keeps them safe online, without having to decipher technical jargon or keep track of back-ups. They just want assurance that their information and activities are safe. That’s what Norton 360 will do.” 

Norton 360 will integrate Symantec’s proven, industry-leading PC security and tune-up technologies with newly acquired and newly developed technology. Norton 360 will be delivered as an all-in-one service, with automatically installed updates. The service will provide data protection through automated online back-up and online transaction security, where new tools will help protect consumers from phishing scams and crimeware. 

The beta program will begin with a managed beta and will then enter public beta in the summer. The beta program, which will include email and chat support, will provide Symantec with overall user feedback and specific testing of the new online transaction security functionality. The company is also inviting customers to sign up now for early registration in the public beta at http://www.symantec.com/norton360betaprereg. 

Norton 360 is expected to launch by the end of Symantec’s fiscal year, with the specific launch timing to be determined based on customer feedback during the beta program. The service will launch with worldwide availability in multiple languages and countries. It will provide security protection for both the Windows XP and the upcoming Windows Vista operating system when it is available. 

Norton 360 will be ideal for today’s digital families who are using the Internet for activities ranging from electronic bill payment to instant messaging, and who are amassing irreplaceable digital files of their photos, music and more. The Norton 360 name reinforces that the service will provide a full circle of protection against a full circle of threats. 

The Norton 360 service will be backed by Symantec’s unmatched security knowledge and assets, including the company’s vast Global Intelligence Network with 24,000 DeepSight sensors across 180 countries. Norton 360 will also take advantage of the newly announced Symantec Phish Report Network to protect consumers against fraudulent websites. 

“Consumer trust and confidence have been eroding due to the increasing criminal activity in online environments,” said Christian A. Christiansen, IDC VP of Security Products & Services. “Consumers want protection of their financial data and their digital memories, and they want to safely interact and transact online. Symantec can help consumers regain their confidence in the on-line world.” 

Security 2.0
Norton 360 begins to deliver on the company’s vision for securing increasingly sensitive online consumer interactions, such as financial transactions and instant messaging, as well as increasingly malicious threats and crimeware. Security 2.0 entails delivering end-to-end security for consumers, establishing trust and building confidence online. Symantec will deliver on this vision now and over the next several years via a combination of consumer client-side technologies, online infrastructure and key partnerships.


----------

